
Heavy Stuff - diodorus
https://popula.com/2018/07/18/ingredients-lead/
======
justinator
I remember learning about leaded gasoline and how poisonous it is. Not used
(much) in cars anymore but still used in small aircraft.

I'm reminded of this everytime a plane like that lifts up from the runway
that's just a few miles away...

------
jere
Interesting article and really highlights how stupid we are as a society to
keep destroying ourselves with this stuff.

The writing style was distracting though. I enjoyed it but felt guilty for
doing so because it felt too indulgent for lack of a better word.

------
georgeecollins
I recommend reading Elephant in the Brain which points out human's capacity
for self deception. One example is the idea that we see ourselves as caring
about our health. The truth is that we like to signal that we care about our
health to others for a variety of social reasons, but in practice our actions
show that we care a lot less then we actually believe.

